# Canon SX40 hs vs sonyhx200v vs nikon p510 vs panasonic fz150 vs canon sx240hs



## magychip (Jun 4, 2012)

which is best in image quality and other all around features in this range of product or any other is good in this range???

all fall mostly in super zoom with manual control..


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2012)

Why SX240 is in this league?

Best is FZ150.


----------



## magychip (Jun 4, 2012)

sx240 is not in this circle but included due to its feature and image quality.

FZ150 is good in RAW but SX40 HS by CHDK it may achieve.

What about SX40 HS? How its performance? Or any other model more perfect in this range? May be below this price range.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2012)

my choice is also fz150 .....

what feature u get over fz150 if u apply a hacked firmware like chdk? hope u have already reserched on this


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, there are some features you will get by using CHDK. FZ150 ratings are overwhelmingly good than SX40. If you prefer to take SX40, its fine. It won't disappoint you.

Note: Even using CHDK you can't improve the ability of AF.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2012)

+1 for fz150


----------



## magychip (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi dears,
Finally i narrowed with two choices after a series of analysis along with all your inputs given in this forum..
NikonP510 and HX200v has enormous features but it greatly lacks in its image quality and performance in relative aspect of SX40 HS and FZ150.

My little choices are:
1. SX40 HS 
2. FZ150 

My doubts are :
FZ150 produce a great image quality in RAW shooting but it lacks in shutter speed(1/2000) and wide(24mm to 600mm).SX40HS have greater shutter speed(1/3200) and better wide.

which is good by considering overall features of the both?
and whether the FZ150's lesser shutter speed impact in Bird photography?
and I need suggestion on Canon SX40 HS output image quality after CHDK in RAW shooting compared to FZ150..
Is CHDK safe to SX40HS..? 
Any problem occuring. in chdk?

Friends and Cam-lovers...I invite all your valuable suggestions... Thanking you..


----------



## nac (Jun 28, 2012)

Wider??? I don't think 1mm gives you a massive difference. But sure give a huge difference at tele. Other than focus speed and RAW shooting, everything is fine with SX40. If you like SX40, go ahead and buy.

Most of the people around will say FZ150. SX40 and HX100 will follow just closely behind. But with CHDK you can do a lot and for your information it's still in beta stage. It's not stable. For more information about CHDK it's better to ask in CHDK forum. 

Definitely lesser shutter speed of FZ150 won't be a problem for bird photography unless or until the bird is in tooooo bright light. Like flying in the line of sun etc...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 28, 2012)

1/2000 or 1/3200 isn't needed for birds. It will make the bird appear like shadow. You will only need it for capturing HDR images. I haven't passed 1/200 while capturing birds


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2012)

nac under 20mm each mm is nearly 10 degree of difference  but in this case its not much ...

I have seen guys comparing the slowest shutter speed but never seen on the fastest side...dont worry 1/2000 is fast enough


----------



## nac (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow!!! So 1mm is a reasonable difference when it's under 20mm. It would be good, compact camera makers introduce nice and wide lens like 18mm, 14mm...


----------



## magychip (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks boss..
and also give comments on the quality of the RAW shooting through CHDK and the trustworthy of CHDK in SX40 hs..?
Which is better to take good videos's becoz my friend plan to take one short film by my new buy camera only

How is FujifilmHS30?
Which is in the same category having advanced features with reasonable price?
I have no idea on Fuji's HS30.. Pls tell dudes/gals..


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2012)

Is Fuji HS30 available in India? It's a worthy contender here. I haven't read much reviews of this camera as this is not available yet. But there is HS25EXR lacks RAW shooting of HS30 and using AA batteries.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2012)

I have heard real photographers discussing fuji EXR lens as the best in superzoom catagory...mainly for hs20
but fuji is not much popular in india...


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, I have read reviews from 12 different sites. Over all, based on expert ratings Fuji's average rating is the best against its competitors. In general, IMO both Canon and Fuji producing excellent colours than other brand fixed lens cameras.


----------



## magychip (Jul 2, 2012)

Q1.)What is 52mm which is in FZ150 that not in sx40?
i planning for fz150  before that i would like to view some forum for fz150
and i seen flickr.com group for fz150.. but its not such active and energetic as like sx40 hs group..so 
Q2.)pls give any other good forum for fz150 to access..

continuation to my previous post... 
and now only i seen in some forum...
B&H says that FZ150 as discontinued... 
is any know the that any successor for fz150 is on the way...?
Still i not ordered my fz150 but i am in edge point to make quick decision to buy one.
Pls suggest me.. shall i wait for the successor..?? or I purchase fz150 itself..??? give  ur 
opinion..


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2012)

52mm is mount diameter or filter size. Panasonic have their own accessories like tele converter, filters etc... for FZ150 and there are third party accessories are available as well. While Canon doesn't have their own accessories for SX40 like tele converter, filters but adapter. But there are third party accessories we can use it.

Google can give plenty of links than us.

DPREVIEW
STEVEDIGICAM
FZ150 OWNERS

If it's discontinued, the successor will be priced higher. Are you ready to increase your budget? And most likely FZ150's price may fall after launching FZxxx. You can grab it then...

Generally, manufacturers launch the successor in the same interval. Like, 
SX30 in Sep'10 and SX40 in Sep'11
HX100 in Feb'11 and HX200 in Feb'12
FZ100 in Jul'10 and FZ150 in Aug'11

If it continues, we can expect FZ200  soon.

What can we expect from FZ200 ? FZ150 itself got everything... What would be in the upgraded version. Just guessing...

Native video support.
Better high speed recording.
It's less likely Panasonic will bring BSI CMOS as they didn't with their latest travel zoom cameras.
Increase in sensitivity
Increase in  zoom which the rivals faring better
Faster shutter speed again rivals are better
GPS
Better aperture range
Better resolution screen
Increase in MP
Increase in battery life
Some extra preset modes

Macro, focus, larger Av size, flash, faster continuous shooting and all FZ150 is better even now. It's less likely FZ200 will have a better numbers in these features.


----------



## magychip (Jul 3, 2012)

Dear NAC... U provided a great information... thnx for ur kindness.

and what may be the revised price for fz150..? Any guess..?

how much they will raise...?


----------



## aadi007 (Jul 3, 2012)

everything is pure speculation at this point of time.
FZ150 is still selling very well. In fact, it is selling more than the competing models of 2012.
Also, the price of FZ150 is not decreasing considering it is almost 1 year old. 

That was not the case with FZ100 which was severely criticized for poor image quality.

So, Panasonic might just hold off releasing a new model in a hurry.

Having said that, I am hoping and praying that there is a price drop of FZ150 in the near future.


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2012)

Panasonic has announced FZ200 along with 5 other cameras. 

There's not much info out there and I read very few. Here are the key features...

f/2.8 throughout focal range 25-600mm (35mm equivalent)
dolby digital recording
whooping 1.3million dots EVF

Sure the price would be too heavy... Probably it will have second highest price tag (bridge camera) next to Fuji X-S1.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 18, 2012)

nac said:


> Panasonic has announced FZ200 along with 5 other cameras.



thanks for the info..


----------



## Gauti (Jul 22, 2012)

*HX200V or P510*

Hi i am going buy a superzoom camera but i am confused between sony HX200V and nikon P510 can you help me which camera is best for me...?


----------



## nac (Jul 22, 2012)

^ There is no massive upgrade in HX200. You can go with HX100V and save some money.


----------

